# Stolen 85 535i



## Bob Green (Aug 8, 2006)

Beautiful one owner original 85 535i stolen today in Santa Barbara, CA from mother's driveway while care-giver was helping her get to a doctor's appointment. I hope there is a special place in hell...
Bronzit color. CA license 2CDB351. Vin last four 6657
Any help appreciated.
Bob Green
805-683-3604


----------



## Revengefizz (Oct 1, 2016)

Sorry to hear about that. Not good people in this world. Hope you guys get that car back. If that was me I think I was be so mad and sad I would cry cause of that.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

